# Goldish acting really strange!



## CHRIS1234 (May 11, 2010)

Hi there, i need some help! I've had my goldfish for 10 years and they have been fine until now. i have recently moved house and since the move i have notice my fish are acting really strange. They are swimming to the bottom of the tank and bashing themselves off the gravel? do you think it may be the water? i bought a few other fish a few month ago but 2 of them have died. could they be diseased and passing it on to my other fish? i also got an air pump but surely that wouldn't do any harm? 
please help!
Chris


----------



## CHRIS1234 (May 11, 2010)

Just realised i've posted this in the wrong place!! sorry.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2010)

Could you provide some info on the following...


Tank size (dimensions or volume)
Filtration type (and whether or not the filter has been cycled)
The total number of fish (and the common or scientific names of each species)
Water test results (pH, ammonia, nitrite and nitrate)
Whether or not any chemicals have been added to the tank.
Last water change.

How long has it been since the fish were moved? Stress is a factor that can result in disease, as it lowers immune systems. Are the fish showing any signs of damage or displaying any unusual symptoms?


----------



## CHRIS1234 (May 11, 2010)

Hi there, Thanks alot for getting back to me.
Here's the answers to your questions:

My tank is 24'' by 12'' in size

Filtration is : Elite stingray 10 (A submersible aquarium filter that is ideal for tanks up to 10 gallons (50 L) in volume. Filter is quiet, easy to setup, use, and maintain. Rotational head allows water exhaust to be aimed in any direction. Attaches to the aquarium wall using suction cups mounted on the back of the unit. Pumps up to 200 litres per hour. 220v, 60 Htz, 3.1w operation. 
1.5m electrical cord supplied.
Each filter operates with two carbon/zeolite filter cartridges and one foam filter set (supplied). 
Approximately 7 x 5.25 x 2.75.

Total number of fish: 7 
2 x common goldfish
1 x comet
2 x oranda
1 x minnow - 
1 x unsure (similar to a minnow but slightly bigger) 

Water test : I don't actually have a test kit, my fish have lived happily for the past ten - fifteen years.

Chemicals: No chemicals added at all.


Water Change: full water change once a month. 20% change every 2 weeks.

The change in behaviour seems to have happened when i added the new fish and Air pump. i can only assume that the new fish were diseased maybe? one of the Minnows died aswell as the (bigger Minnow type mentioned above) withing 2 weeks.

The fish were moved into my new home about 2 months ago.
The symptoms include:

Lack of balance
diving to the bottom of the tank, rubbing it's body on the gravel
some of the fish lay on the bottom of the tank looking lifeless
The big goldfish makes alot of splashing noises as though it's about to jump out of the tank
there are some scales missing (i'm assuming this is caused by the rubbing on the gravel)

Hope you can advise further,

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Your tank is much to small and your filters are inadequate for the fish you have. They are being poisoned by there own waste products.


----------



## CHRIS1234 (May 11, 2010)

But i've had them in the same tank for over 2 years and not had this problem before? it seems too coincidental after putting new fish in the tank. they were swimming around happily before this?


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2010)

After seeing the information you've provided I have to agree with Hawksport, your tank is _GROSSLY_ overstocked. Couple this with a filter which simply isn't capable of dealing with the huge bioload and amount of nitrogenous waste, you'll start to have problems which incidentally are starting to become evident now.

Common goldfish can grow to 30cm/12" in length and any strain of fancy goldfish has the potential to reach 15cm/6". These fish can produce a hell of a lot of waste. This waste doesn't just include solid faeces from undigested food, ammonia is secreted from the gills. Ammonia is a highly toxic nitrogenous (that is, it contains nitrogen and hence its chemical formula; NH3) waste substance. Even in small concentrations, ammonia can cause a lot of damage and its toxicity increases with pH and water temperature.

Without testing the water, it is NOT safe to say that the tank is chemically safe. I would highly recommend obtaining a liquid master test kit and testing the water for the parameters which I mentioned earlier. Unquarantined fish can introduce disease, however I would suspect your water quality.


----------



## CHRIS1234 (May 11, 2010)

Just to clarify... My tank is 24inches in Legnth, 12inches in height and 12 inches width. Looking at other aquariums on you tube etc this seems ok! looks like i'm wrong then. I'll just flush them down the loo then - JOKING!

Thanks for your advice, i'll get a test kit and hope for the best.

Chris


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2010)

Youtube should never be used as a source of fishkeeping information, and nor is it wise to judge your own tank against those of others to make things look 'OK'. Many of the aquariums on Youtube are quite new, so any problems haven't had a chance to manifest themselves. 

In any case, not many people on that site understand the basic concept of 'common sense', any lecturing and you are destined to be branded as a 'smarta$$ retard'... :lol:


----------



## Fishyfins (Feb 28, 2009)

just to add my own reply of support for what Pleccy and Hawksport say. your tank is massivly overstocked, and underfiltered for its size, with a seemingly incompatible fish selection. i dont honestly know how these fish have managed to hang on till now without showing any stress. its also a wonder that the smaller fish (minows) havent been eaten by the goldies, and the oranda didnt starve to death when the comet steals all its food 0_o

as a general rule, standard goldies such as comets need around 90L of tank space per fish, with oranda and other fancies needing 40L each. Minnows can live happily in smaller tanks, but goldfish have a nasty habit of eating them. as your tank is only 60L, you can see how overstocked yor tank is. these fish are gonna be poisened by their own waste if you dont act fast :/


----------



## CHRIS1234 (May 11, 2010)

I took this video of my fish last night, any advice on what to do would be great? as the can see the big common goldfish is getting too big for the tank. would i try to pond him?
YouTube - goldfish


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2010)

Unless you have the room for a 6 x 2 x 2ft tank in your house, a pond would be the best option for the commons. A filtration system will still be needed, however.

Now would actually be the right time to start digging, during the warmer months.


----------



## CHRIS1234 (May 11, 2010)

I'll get onto that then, i'd actually love a huge tank but the mrs wouldn't be overjoyed unfortunately! 
Thanks for all your advice, i'd be gutted to let the big one go but if it will make him more comfortable that's what i'll need to do!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

If you need any help digging let me know.
















































Ive got a spade your Mrs can borrow


----------

